# Catfish Grunting



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't target catfish but have caught a couple of small channels while fishing for smallies. I wondered if all catfish grunt and what the evolutionary reason would be for this behavior? Just curious.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have no clue. I think thay are pissed an are cussing us out. All I know i have had some talkers. The fish out of the GMR always have a lot to say.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

there are saying is set me free i don't want to go to the catfish kitchen for 
dinner.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Drum will do that too, freshwater and saltwater. I have no idea what its for. Mating maybe, primative form of communication, defense mechanism? Who knows

Jake


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> there are saying is set me free i don't want to go to the catfish kitchen for
> dinner.


They could also be saying"how would you like it if I hooked you in the face? IT FREAKIN HURTS" LMAO


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

naa there saying "FEED ME SEMOREEEEEEEE!!!!!!"


----------



## avaya (Jan 25, 2006)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Drum will do that too, freshwater and saltwater. I have no idea what its for. Mating maybe, primative form of communication, defense mechanism?


Since we don't spend as much time underwater as we do on it we never really realize what noises different species of fish make, even the other animals in the water. I personally think it is a form of communication like Buckeye said. We talk and so do whales, dolphins so whos to say that isn't what the cats are doing. 

I just recently watched a documentary thing at the IMAX called "Deep Sea" well it gave me a totally different view of things. Sea Scallops make a very cute little squeak. Who would have guessed something so small in a shell would communicate with each other like that. We just haven't learned all there is too know about what we share the water with.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Aaflaak!


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

dinkbuster1 said:


> Aaflaak!



best avatar ever.


----------

